# What's the dumbest thing you've ever done to impress someone you liked romantically?



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

probably driving around in alleyways singing Nowhere Man. 

This guy I used to know did the most awesome thing with his woman. He took a ton of mushrooms and then he cut out a bunch of hearts and lead them in this apartment to the bedroom where he put I love you. he stayed on the shrooms for about a week I think. It worked too. He had just met her too.


----------



## OMGandFTW (Feb 3, 2010)

I made a dirty bomb for a girl once... No pun intended.


----------



## rose (Feb 22, 2009)

truevitality said:


> Compromise who I was and try to be someone else.


one example for me -- sitting in arena watching cars in demolition derby and realizing that I could not rationalize being there -- my rationale that I'd tried anything once to be broad minded would not cover going to the derby with a boyfriend, no matter how hard I tried


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Voluntarily hanging out with the INFJ almost exclusively for a couple of days (and we didn't get tired of each other), entertained his musings (turns out he didn't know it was me), smile at him, wrote him a warm and fluffy farewell note, gave him a hug. After we parted, I stared at the computer screen waiting for him to add me back on IM (turns out he didn't realize it was me), and then staring at the screen wishing he'd talk to me but I didn't want to start the conversation (but fortunately, I never had to. He took the initiative every time). 

All this was before I realized I was attracted to him. Afterwards, I told him he was a great guy and told him to go after his new crush (Yes. I went that far) and that he should not be afraid of rejection. I wasn't even thinking of myself at that point. Knowing we're impossible, I just want him to be happy. Went out of my way to be sympathetic when he chickened out of asking her out (and told me she wasn't interested, which I'm not sure if that's his excuse for not doing so, or if he knows for sure). Still, unfailingly waiting for another opportunity to talk to him.

I don't know if I impressed him, but I did all of these stupidly sentimental things out of my affection for him (hell. I even encouraged his relationship. That defies all conventional logic).


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I sang the theme song to Gilligan's Island with her. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Who said:


> I sang the theme song to Gilligan's Island with her. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


Oh no... singing is the worst

I actually sang "Always look on the bright side of life" from Montey Python, and gave her a flower I picked in a hike in the same day..

3rd date.

Last date.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't done anything dumb, really. I'm just disgustingly cute.

In high school, I drew my crush a picture of her favorite pokemon that took me four hours to complete.

More recently, I walked across campus just to give the girl I liked a hug because she wasn't feeling well.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Made them christmas cards from construction paper and markers.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

i spent an hour trying to pick the right combination of "lounging at home" clothing that would make me look laid back yet sexy, yet not trying to be, like 'i look like this all the time' and girly cute yet chilled when my crush came to drop a book by my house. When we started dating he told me me how cute I looked that day. I pretended like I didn't know what day he was talking about.

I walked to my asshole boyfriend's house with the ingredients to smores at 9 at night and asked him to make some with me. He did not want to. I walked home with my smores. Alone. And I stayed with him. BLEH.

Hmmm...I don't usually do anything out of the ordinary, I just embarress myself by caring too much.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

ran around naked


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Dance.
Just....no. I'm NORMALLY not that bad, but when I'm nervous..... yea. I looked like a monkey trying to hump a doorknob.
I seriously wanted to rub my face off with sandpaper after that.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Robatix said:


> I sneaked into the zoo afterhours and tried to steal a Komodo dragon. >__>


I'd do this for fun, but not for love.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

i wrote him a letter
telling him (in ALL CAPS, MAY I ADD)
that i loved him.

then, another.

then, another.

then, another.

...chyeah.
):


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd say that trying to impress a girl over the Internet with my knowledge of _Gossip Girl_ actresses was pretty dumb. I mean, look at what's happened to me since then!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Dunno if this counts as dumb but I pierced my own eyebrow and added another ear piercing with safety pins...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> Dunno if this counts as dumb but I pierced my own eyebrow and added another ear piercing with safety pins...


Yeah...self-piercing more than your ears is usually not a good idea :crazy:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Liontiger said:


> Yeah...self-piercing more than your ears is usually not a good idea :crazy:


Haha true... but I figured an eyebrow is nearly like an ear.. except mostly skin. :crazy:
Oddly though it didn't hurt or anything, it was just incredibly hard to push through for some reason. I ended up taking it out anyway and it eventually closed up though.


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

Asked my biggest crush ever out over myspace. She never responded. I still don't know if she thinks I'm a freak or if she just never read it. Oh well. She moved away about a year ago. Just as well really. Was driving me insane seeing her and thinking 'does she think I'm insane?' 
Note to self: You may be socially akward, but NEVER do that.
For the record, I was 15 at the time.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I seduced their room mate. Sheesh. Dumb idea...


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

I hunted and ate an alive swan to demonstrate my masculinity to a shallow female. She complimented me with, "That hoops me better than the final victory shot of a sweaty basketball player". I henceforth shoot hoops with swans to bring pride home for the team.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I seduced their room mate. Sheesh. Dumb idea...


Hahaha! Can't stop laughing! It may have been a dumb idea, but I bet you impressed him!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I'd do this for fun, but not for love.


That's probably wise, because the only love I received in reward for my efforts came from the stitches and those nasty antibiotic pills I had to take for a month.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I told my friends about the guy I like. At my 21st birthday, my friends made a surprise birthday party for me, plus they kidnapped my crush from his class, forced him to wear pink shirt, brush his messy hair, and bring a birthday cake and 12 roses for me when I came to the party.

Poor guy.

On another scene, I'm being cautious. I only told a friend of mine about my new crush. She called a radio station and asked them to play a song. She told them it was my request, dedicated to my crush. She did that for a whole week and I didn't even know that... until his friends laughed at me every time I walk passed him and them.

On another scene, I'm being extremely cautious. I didn't tell anyone about my new crush. But I decided to go tell him straight forward about my feeling, by text message. I send the message to the wrong number... a female friend that has been known as the famous gossip queen in my campus.

Sometimes, I wish I have the courage to kill myself. :bored:

.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

This one time I became so blinded I didn't realize I was loving something I didn't agree with at all.

It was the biggest mistake of my life.


----------

